

Johnny's Algorithms Homework - fogus
http://compgeom.cs.uiuc.edu/~jeffe/teaching/pikachu.html

======
andrewljohnson
This wasn't particularly funny, and I don't think it's Hacker News.

Belongs on Reddit.

------
TrevorBurnham
This would be funny if it were clever enough that the drawings actually
answered the questions. That doesn't seem to be the case with any of them.

~~~
kyteland
This is a case of "You had to be there." The assignment was pretty brutal,
meant to weed out those who really shouldn't be in the class. In the aftermath
those that were left got a pretty good laugh from Johnny. I still smile every
time I see it, but it really is an inside joke.

If you ever get the opportunity to take a class with Jeff Erickson teaching
you should take it, regardless of subject matter.

